# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  EPWORTH / ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥΣ

## Lily_ed

Αυτή είναι η διατροφή EPWORTH, που είναι βασισμένη στους συνδυασμούς των διαφόρων τροφών μεταξύ τους, και στον τρόπο που αυτές μεταβολίζονται από τον οργανισμό μας.


TΡΟΠΟΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ EPWORTH
ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΑΚΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ

Η ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΑ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ. ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΚΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΗΔΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝ ΛΙΠΟΣ. ΟΙ ΑΜΕΣΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ΄
ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΜΑ
ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΣΦΡΙΓΚΟΥΣ
ΕΠΙΤΑΧΥΝΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ
ΕΠΑΝΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΝΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΑΠΟΦΥΣΕΩΝ,
ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΠΟΜΥΖΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΘΡΕΨΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ.
ΑΛΛΗ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΛΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΧΕΩΣ ΕΝΤΕΡΟΥ, ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ Η ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΛΕΙΨΗ
ΑΙΜΟΡΟΙΔΩΝ, ΟΜΑΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΦΟΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΙΛΙΟΤΗΤΟΣ.

Η ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΟΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΤΡΟΦΗ, ΤΡΕΦΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΗΣ ΛΙΠΟΣΥΝΘΕΣΗΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΥΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΛΙΠΟΣ.

ΕΙΔΗ ΤΡΟΦΩΝ
ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΝΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΑ ΤΡΟΦΙΜΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ. Η ΥΨΗΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΩΝ ΤΡΟΦΩΝ Η ΤΡΟΠΟΥ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΜΑΤΟΣ.

ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΨΗΛΟ ΔΕΙΚΤΗ ΛΙΠΑΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ Η ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΛΕΙΨΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ

ΦΥΤΙΚΑ ΛΙΠΗ, ΖΩΙΚΑ ΛΙΠΗ, ΑΛΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΛΙΠΟΣ, ΒΟΥΤΥΡΑ, ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΤΥΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΨΗΛΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ,ΞΗΡΟΙ ΚΑΡΠΟΙ.
(ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΤΥΡΙΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΩΝ ΛΙΠΑΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΞΗΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΠΟΥΣ, ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΤΡΑΓΑΛΙΑ)

ΑΠΟ ΦΥΤΙΚΑ ΕΛΑΙΑ Η ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΑΙΟΛΑΔΟ, ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ Η ΠΡΟΣΜΕΜΙΓΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΟΚΕΛΑΙΟ ΜΕ ΜΟΝΟΑΚΟΡΕΣΤΑ. ΛΑΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΑΚΟΡΕΣΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΥΝΟΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ).ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΗΓΑΝΙΤΑ, ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΟΝΤΑΙ.

ΟΙ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΔΙΑΙΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ

Α.ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ

ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ,ΧΟΡΤΑ
ΦΡΟΥΤΑ (ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΒΟΚΑΝΤΟ)
ΕΣΠΕΡΙΔΟΕΙΔΗ
ΕΛΙΕΣ
ΚΟΜΠΟΣΤΕΣ
ΣΑΛΤΣΕΣ ΦΥΤΙΚΕΣ
ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙΑ,ΣΚΟΡΔΑ
ΜΠΑΧΑΡΙΚΑ
ΤΣΑΙ,ΚΑΦΕΣ ,ΑΦΕΨΗΜΑΤΑ
ΑΠΟΞΗΡΑΜΕΝΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ


Β.ΑΜΥΛΑ

ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ
ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΚΑ (ΚΟΥΑΚΕΡ,ΒΡΩΜΗ,ΣΙΚΑΛΗ,ΚΡΙΘΑ ΡΙ,ΣΙΤΑΡΙ Κ.Λ.Π)
ΟΣΠΡΙΑ (ΦΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ)
ΡΥΖΙ
ΨΩΜΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ
ΜΕΛΙ
ΓΛΥΚΑ ΖΑΧΑΡΩΔΗ
ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΣ

Γ.ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ

ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΚΟΜΙΚΑ
ΤΥΡΙΑ
ΑΥΓΑ
ΚΡΕΑΣ
ΨΑΡΙΑ
ΑΛΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΑ
ΚΙΜΑΣ
ΠΟΥΛΕΡΙΚΑ
ΚΥΝΗΓΙΑ


ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ

ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΤΡΟΦΙΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ Α ΚΑΙ Β, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ Α ΚΑΙ Γ, ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ Β ΚΑΙ Γ (ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΡΩΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΥΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ)

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΙΤΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΑΥΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΩΝ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 3 1/2 ΕΩΣ 4 ΩΡΕΣ. ΕΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ. ΕΤΣΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΧΩΝΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΛΙΠΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΚΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥΣ.

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΩΝ.

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΜΕ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ, ΕΤΣΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙΤΑΙ Ο ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΥΣΕΙΣ.

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΡΟ 8 ΕΩΣ 10 ΠΟΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ

ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΤΕ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΙΣΙΑΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΗΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΒΟΗΘΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ.

ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ.

ΤΟ ΚΡΑΣΙ, Η ΜΠΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΝΟΙΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΩΔΗ ΣΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΩΝ (ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ 5 ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ)

ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΜΕ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ, Π.Χ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΟΣΟ ΨΩΜΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ, ΟΣΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΟΧΙ ΤΥΡΙ Η ΚΡΕΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΙΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΙΑ ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΜΕ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ,ΕΛΙΕΣ,ΠΙΠΕΡΙΕΣ, Κ.Λ.Π.
Η ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΟΣΟ ΨΩΜΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΕΛΙΕΣ,ΝΤΟΜΑΤΕΣ, ΚΛ.Π ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ

Η ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ, ΤΑ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΒΟΥΤΥΡΟ, ΓΛΥΚΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΟΥ, ΤΟ ΜΕΛΙ, ΤΑ ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ Π.Χ.ΛΟΥΚΟΥΜΙΑ,ΠΑΣΤΕΛΙΑ, ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ. ΟΙ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ Η ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΟΥΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ Η ΦΟΥΝΤΟΥΚΙΑ.

ΤΑ ΦΑΣΤ ΦΟΥΝΤ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ

ΤΟ ΚΡΕΑΣ ΤΑ ΨΑΡΙΑ Κ.Λ.Π. ΝΑ ΤΡΩΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΨΗΤΑ Η ΒΡΑΣΤΑ, ΤΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΛΟΙΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΜΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΥΣΩΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ.

ΤΑ ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΚΟΜΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΜΗΛΩΝ ΛΙΠΑΡΩΝ.

ΤΡΩΤΕ ΑΦΘΟΝΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ, Π.Χ. ΜΠΑΝΑΝΕΣ, ΜΗΛΑ,ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙΑ Κ.Λ.Π. ΩΦΕΛΟΥΝ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ.

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΔΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΝ ΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.

ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ

----------


## Lily_ed

Εδώ θα γράφουμε οτιδήποτε αφορά αυτό τον τρόπο διατροφής, και όσοι θέλουμε, μπορούμε να γράφουμε και τι τρώμε καθημερινά, καθώς και την πορεία μας .

Ας ξεκινήσω εγώ λοιπόν, σήμερα έφαγα :

1) μαύρο ψωμί με μέλι+ταχίνι

2) 2 μηλα

3) 1 πιάτο μαύρο ρύζι+ μπρόκολο σαλάτα+μανιτάρια ψητά

4) 2 παξημάδια ολικής με ελιές

5) γιαούρτι + 2 ξερά δαμάσκηνα +2 ξερά βερύκοκα

Αυτά, διάδρομο 45', περισσότερο από 2 λτ νερό, 1,5 ώρα γιόγκα

Αυτά κορίτσια, περιμένω τα δικά σας :P

----------


## salvage

Καλησπέρα, νομίζω υπάρχει ένα μελανό σημείο στην περιγραφή.

Αυτό είναι το "ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΩΝ."

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει, για να υπάρχει απώλεια βάρους, πρέπει η ενέργεια που λαμβάνεται να είναι λιγότερη από την ενέργεια που καταναλώνεται.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι συνολικές θερμίδες που καταναλώνονται καθημερινά, θα πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε λιγότερες από τις θερμίδες διατήρησης βάρους.

Το λέω αυτό, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να φάει μισό κιλό μακαρόνια και αργότερα 3 μπανάνες και να αναρωτιέται γιατί δεν αδυνατίζει!

----------


## alexandra79

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑαα...καινουργ α πραγματα ...αυτο δεν το χω κανει ακομη ...θα το μελετησω αυριο να δω ανμε παιρνει...να δω τι πρωτα θα κανω εχω τρελαθει εδω μεσα  :Smile: )

----------


## Zwh_ed

καλημέρα λιλάκι..
λοιπόν εχθές 
πρωί κουλούρι θεσσαλονίκης
δουλειά παξιμαδάκια 8-9
μεσημέρι μισό πακέτο μακαρόνια με σάλτσα και ελιές
βράδυ 2 πίτες σουβλακίου με μέλάκι

----------


## Zwh_ed

salvage ?Το λέω αυτό, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να φάει μισό κιλό μακαρόνια και αργότερα 3 μπανάνες και να αναρωτιέται γιατί δεν αδυνατίζει!?

και όμως εγώ τα τρώω αυτά και αδυνατίζω..

----------


## miat

Καλημέρα και από εμένα!Ωραία δίαιτα την ξεκίνησα από εχτές!Λοιπόν έφαγα το πρωί μια μπανανα(δεν προλαβαινα τιποτα άλλο)στο γραφείο καφέ και 2 παξιμαδακια το μεσημέρι κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο το βράδυ μια σαλάτα με μαρούλι ντομάτα και κρεμμυδάκι.Νερό στο γραφείο 1,5 λίτρο στο σπίτι 2 ποτήρια.

----------


## Zwh_ed

μπράβο miat καλη αρχή και σε σένα!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλημέρα μας κορίτσια!

Μπράβο και καλή αρχή miat, και καλή επιτυχία  :Smile: 

Zωίτσα μου συγνώμη για εχθές ούτε Χρόνια πολλά δε σου είπα, αλλά πράγματι 
είχα πήξει εντελώς.!
Δε πειράζει όμως ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να το γιορτάσουμε έτσι??



και γιατί να μη πιούμε και κάτι? 


αντε να σε χαιρόμαστε Ζωίτσα! ότι επιθυμείς να σε αγκαλιάσει
άμεσα!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Zwh_
> καλημέρα λιλάκι..
> λοιπόν εχθές 
> πρωί κουλούρι θεσσαλονίκης
> δουλειά παξιμαδάκια 8-9
> μεσημέρι μισό πακέτο μακαρόνια με σάλτσα και ελιές
> βράδυ 2 πίτες σουβλακίου με μέλάκι


Ζωίτσα μου που είναι οι σαλατίτσες σου και τα φρουτάκια σου?
Δεν είναι ισορροπημένο το πρόγραμμά σου έτσι κοριτσάκι, και εμείς
θέλουμε να γίνονται καύσεις, ναι?

----------


## LIDA_ed

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό: 
Μπορώ βάσει του προγράμματος να φάω απεριόριστα μακαρόνια (με λάδι και σαλτσούλα ντομάτα αφού δεν επιτρέπει και τόσο τα βούτυρα) και μετά να χτυπήσω και δύο σοκολάτες και έτσι να χάσω και κιλά?
Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο. Εκτός υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα τα οποία δεν τα γνωρίζω....

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by salvage_
> 
> Το λέω αυτό, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να φάει μισό κιλό μακαρόνια και αργότερα 3 μπανάνες και να αναρωτιέται γιατί δεν αδυνατίζει!


Είναι πολύ απλό salvage, γιατί να μπερδευόμαστε? Θα σου απαντήσω με 3 ερωτήσεις

1. Η άπαχη πρωτείνη με βραστά η ωμά λαχανικά και ελάχιστο λάδι πάχυνε ποτέ κανέναν?

2. Τα φρούτα πάχυναν ποτέ κανέναν?

3. Τα νερόβραστα ζυμαρικά και οι νερόβραστες πατάτες ποιον έχουν παχύνει?
Να σου θυμισω, ότι οι σύγχρονη διαιτολογία, αυτές τις δύο τροφές τις δίνει χωρίς όριο πλέον, αρκεί να είναι μόνες τους χωρίς λίπη, τυριά κ.λ.π.
Ακόμη και η Weight Watchers κατ'εξοχήν θερμιδομετρική δίαιτα, δίνει με ελάχιστους πόντους ελεύθερα ζυμαρικά και πατάτες, αρκεί να είναι νερόβραστα χωρίς προσθήκες. (μόνο με λάδι και ντομάτα ή σαλάτα)
Και πόσα μακαρόνια π.χ. νερόβραστα νομίζεις οτι μπορεί να φάει κάποιος? 

Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε από τα στενά όρια της θερμιδομέτρησης και να στραφούμε προς την ποιοτική διατροφή.
Η epworth, αυτό κάνει και παράλληλα σε προτρέπει σε άπαχη πρωτείνη, ελάχιστο λάδι, άφθονα λαχανικά και φρούτα, όσπρια, γαλακτοκομικά άπαχα κ.λ.π. και ανεπεξέργαστα τρόφιμα.

Απλώς σου απαγορεύει την ανάμειξη τους, πράγμα που είναι και αυτό επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο.

Αλλωστε έχουμε δεί και ζωντανά παραδείγματα, που έχασαν πάρα πολύ βάρος με αυτό τον τρόπο. 
Επίσης αν προσέξεις κατα βάση είναι αυτά που γνωρίζουμε όλοι περί σωστής διατροφής, με μόνο κανόνα το διαχωρισμό και το μη ζύγισμα των μερίδων.

Τα δε τρόφιμα που θεωρούνται αμαρτίες (π.χ. σοκολάτα, αλκοόλ, γλυκάκια χωρίς βούτυρα, λουκούμια κ.λ.π.)
σου εξηγεί να τα καταναλώνεις σε λογικές ποσότητες.

----------


## Zwh_ed

lily moy έχει δίκιο αλλά έφυγα από την δουλειά 7 το απόγευμα και δεν είχα τίποτα άλλο σπίτι...
ελπίζω σήμερα να φάω φρουτάκια και λαχανικά..εάν και την σάλτσα την φτιάχνω με ντομάτα
στο μούλτι και πιπεριές και μανιτάρια...θα βελτιωθώ...
ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και εσύ όοοοτί επιθυμείς...

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό: 
> Μπορώ βάσει του προγράμματος να φάω απεριόριστα μακαρόνια (με λάδι και σαλτσούλα ντομάτα αφού δεν επιτρέπει και τόσο τα βούτυρα) και μετά να χτυπήσω και δύο σοκολάτες και έτσι να χάσω και κιλά?
> Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο. Εκτός υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα τα οποία δεν τα γνωρίζω....


Ναί Lida μου, αλλά όχι δύο σοκολάτες! είπαμε λογική κατανάλωση των αμαρτωλών τροφών, ας πούμε τι θα έλεγες για 1/2 πλάκα κουβερτούρα χωρίς αμύγδαλα, αλλά με πορτοκάλι μέσα?
Φυσικά στο ελεύθερο γεύμα σου μπορείς να φάς ότι και όσο θέλεις, αλλά μόνο σε ένα γεύμα/ανά εβδομάδα

----------


## LIDA_ed

μωρέ Λιλάκι πολύ καλό μου ακούγεται αλλά φοβάμαι να το δοκιμάσω γιατί εγώ είμαι γουρούνα με τα μακαρόνια και με τις ποσότητες γενικότερα.....

----------


## Ostria

Καλημέρα,
είμαι καινούρια και έχω μια απορία...!για να αλλάξω ομάδα πρέπει να περιμένω ένα 4ωρο...τα φρούτα όμως π.χ μπορώ να τα φάω ανά πάσα στιγμή;...

----------


## ΠΕΝΝΗ

Ξεκινησα κι εγω αυτη τη διατροφη απ τα 95,3 kg πριν απο 6 μερες!!!Αυριο κλεινω μια εβδομαδα να δω ποση απωλεια εχω παντως στα ματια της παρεας μου φανηκε μια καποια διαφορα.Την ακολουθει κανενας η μονη μου ξεκιναω;

----------


## ΠΕΝΝΗ

> _Originally posted by ΠΕΝΝΗ_
> Ξεκινησα κι εγω αυτη τη διατροφη απ τα 95,3 kg πριν απο 6 μερες!!!Αυριο κλεινω μια εβδομαδα να δω ποση απωλεια εχω παντως στα ματια της παρεας μου φανηκε μια καποια διαφορα.Την ακολουθει κανενας η μονη μου ξεκιναω;

----------


## ΠΕΝΝΗ

> _Originally posted by ΠΕΝΝΗ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ΠΕΝΝΗ_
> Ξεκινησα κι εγω αυτη τη διατροφη απ τα 95,3 kg πριν απο 6 μερες!!!Αυριο κλεινω μια εβδομαδα να δω ποση απωλεια εχω παντως στα ματια της παρεας μου φανηκε μια καποια διαφορα.Την ακολουθει κανενας η μονη μου ξεκιναω;


<a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/w4V6yBn/">
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/w4V6yBn/blk-weight.png"></a>

----------


## ΠΕΝΝΗ

Ξεκινησα κι εγω αυτη τη διατροφη απ τα 95,3 kg πριν απο 6 μερες!!!Αυριο κλεινω μια εβδομαδα να δω ποση απωλεια εχω παντως στα ματια της παρεας μου φανηκε μια καποια διαφορα.Την ακολουθει κανενας η μονη μου ξεκιναω;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλή επιτυχία Πέννη. Αν σκεφτείς πως το θέμα "καθόταν" εδώ και 3 χρόνια, τότε μάλλον είσαι μόνη σου στην διατροφή αυτή.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΠΕΝΝΗ

Ευχαριστω!!!Παντως απολογισμος της πρωτης εβδομαδας ειναι 2 kg κατω πηγα στα 93kg!!Αρα συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη:roll:εσυ τι διατροφη κανεις Μαρια;Και τι αποτελεσματα εχει ως τωρα;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έχω κάνει χειρουργείο παχυσαρκίας εγώ. Κοίτα την υπογραφή μου!

----------


## ΠΕΝΝΗ

την ειδα την υπογραφη σου απλα υποθετω οτι θα σου εδωσε ο γιατρος καποια ειδικη διατροφη γι αυτο ρωτησα.Εγω σημερα το χαλασα το προγραμμα μου εφαγα γλυκα σε μια γιορτη και παει αλλα απο αυριο συνεχιζουμε μου φαινεται ευκολη αυτη η διατροφη :D

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ναι όπως είπες δίνουν ειδική διατροφή ώστε ο οργανισμός να πάρει τις απαραίτητες πρωτείνες μέχρι σιγά σιγά να μπει στην κανονική διατροφή. Πλέον είμαι στην φάση που τρώω σχεδόν τα πάντα. Βλέπω τις ανοχές του στομαχιού μου και προσαρμόζω την διατροφή μου ανάλογα, χωρίς να μετράω θερμίδες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Όσον αφορά εσένα, δεν πειράζει. Οι γιορτές δεν είναι κάθε μέρα, αρκεί απ'την επόμενη να συνεχίζεις την διατροφή σου εκεί που την σταμάτησες!  :Smile:

----------


## ΠΕΝΝΗ

Σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια Μαρια απο δω και περα να πανε ολα καλα!!! 
[/url]

----------


## Ioli_sun

καλησπερα σε ολους! ξεκινησα σημερα τη συγκεκριμενη διαιτα κ ομολογω οτι τη διαλεξα σαν λυση αναγκης, μιας που εδω κ 6 μηνες προσπαθω να χασω κιλα μετρωντας θερμιδες (κατι που επιανε σε μενα παλιοτερα) αλλα χωρις καποιο αποτελεσμα. δλδ εχασα 3 κιλα αλλα περιμενα να χασω πολλα περισσοτερα. προβλημα με θυροειδη δεν εχω, ειμαι 1,79μ. κ 92 κιλα! απο γυμναστικη σαφως κ δεν κανω- αν εκανα θα ειχα κ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα- αλλα πραγματικα δν εχω το κουραγιο με τη δουλεια κ τον μικρο μου σιφουνα!!!:roll::roll: θα χαιρομουν πολυ αν καποιος απο εσας κανει την ιδια προσπαθεια να μοιραζομαστε τις παρατηρησεις μας. η συμπαρασταση ειναι παντα ενα συν + σε αυτη τη διαδρομη. Αυτη τη διαιτα την κανει η μητερα μου με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα αλλα παντα τη σνομπαρα γιατι ως καλοφαγας πιστευα οτι δε χρειαζεται να στερηθω τους αγαπημενους μου συνδυασμους για να καταφερω να αδυνατισω. Τωρα ομως που βρεθηκα σε αδιεξοδο θα της δωσω μια ευκαιρια!!! :thumbup:

----------


## Naranja_ed

προς ενημέρωση σας,

και με τα χίλια προβλήματα υγείας που έχω, με αυτήν την δίαιτα την οποία εφαρμόζω κάποιους μήνες κάθε χρόνο, από το 2015, έχω χάσει 30 κιλά ακριβώς, χωρίς πείνα και χωρίς επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μου.

σας χαιρετώ.

----------

